# SE Minnesota 2014



## alan

A friend and I went down to our one early spot in SE Minnesota today looking for black morels. It is still very early but there were some encouraging signs on the walk in, including flowering bloodroots. We get to our spot and... nothing. We carefully did a bit of searching and found one ~1"+ black morel, took a few pics, and got out of there. 

[/url] 

With the warmer weather forecasted for the upcoming week, they may be ready next weekend, although that may still be a bit early. In a "typical" year when the peak is around May15, we usually find blacks about 3-4 weeks before that. Since everything is late and has shifted a bit, I would think the season may really get going in about 3+ weeks. 

This is my first time posting on the new forum, so hopefully the image works out...


----------



## buckthornman

Thanks alan my smile is ten miles wide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckthornman

This is gonna be a great year in Minnesota!


----------



## buckthornman

By the way Alan good eye!


----------



## alan

Thanks, Buckthornman. I had to do the squat 'n' scout to spot that one. Our only hope was to target spots of bare ground and luckily we found this one. At first we were disappointed that there would not be anything to cut, but at least we walked away with some knowledge about where the season is.


----------



## shedberg123

Went out yesterday and checked bottom ditches in a for sure spot yesterday; nothing yet. my buddy in the Rockford area found 118 2 days ago and they were all blacks; just getting started down there; I'm thinking by next weekend with some warmer weather will start to get them popping; we've had enough rain..


----------



## shroomster

Rockford like central mn ?


----------



## buckthornman

Thanks again Alan. Gonna go pick some blks next week.I just know it.


----------



## buckthornman

Well boys and girls it's like this. We aren't as late as last year.And if you were picking on the 18th of may like I was.Then it's probably time to get your butts in the woods before too long! Good pickins!!! It's the 5th of May tomarrow by the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!Adios...


----------



## big poof

Will we be able to cook fresh mushrooms on Mothers Day, here in SE Minnesota?


----------



## shedberg123

Was out yesterday and today checking spots; found one false morel. My buddy in Rockford, Ill is finding them now; mostly blacks. Saw some fiddleheads starting to pop. My asparagus patch is not up yet; believe the soil is jus still too cold.


----------



## alan

<em>Will we be able to cook fresh mushrooms on Mothers Day, here in SE Minnesota?</em> 

No. Not unless you know of some very early spots for blacks. Just way too early.


----------



## alan

Three of us headed back to our spot on Sunday. The black morels had progressed, but not as much as we thought they would. We left plenty behind as they were just too small, but did cut some of the bigger ones as we will not be heading back. There were no other signs of grays/blondes/yellows at any dead elms- even in open, sunnier, south-facing areas.


----------



## skunker101

went out yesterday and didn't find a one. heard of a few guys finding them.


----------



## redjeepgirl

Hi All. I'm new to the Morel scene. I did get out today and yesterday and found nothing. But very hopeful with the nice weather! Good luck to all.


----------



## greyinthebeard

New to the site, just found it looking for info. Looks to be a great site! I got out for a few hours in the Whitewater WMA today. I found about 2 dozen smaller blacks in the deep woods, and another dozen larger blondes in a more open area. The blondes almost looked dried out, some of were "rusty" colored and had some rot spots. I got pics and video on gopro, will try to upload a few pics when I can.


----------



## ksmorelhunter

Alan, any new updates? Thanks and good luck!


----------



## hilljumper

Just found my first nice sized greys today on a south slope in wabasha county. I keep looking in the same spots that I found a bunch last year but nothing yet. Is it just a day or 2 too early yet or is there a chance those same trees won't produce like they did last year? Seems like they should be everywhere by now but I'm not having much luck. Any tips?


----------



## alan

ksmorel-- Sorry- no updates. I was Up North last weekend moose shed hunting and have not gotten out for morels since the last report. Hopefully I'll get out this weekend, but for now I know as much as you from reading the boards.

Good luck to you , too!


----------



## dakotarunner

Hilljumper, I know this does not help but the answer could be either. I experienced both last year. A couple spots that produced two years ago did not produce last year. Another spot I checked a couple time and the third time I checked they were finally up. To me it all about putting in the time. I mainly look for dying elm trees that are shedding bark.


----------



## maze

I have a question about morels. I have never hunted them but I heard today that a bunch of morels were found near my workplace. My coworker talked to some guys who picked a bunch of them. Now there are no more in the area but my question is....will more grow back this year? I'm wondering if I keep going back to the spot over the next couple weeks, could more pop up? Also, do they usually grow by trees or could they just pop up in the grass? Thanks!


----------



## crawfman13

Got some for sale in the LaX/Winona area. 25$/lb


----------



## elusive1

Started a face book group for Minnesota Morel Mushroom Hunters, Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/members/


----------



## imafungi

No late season pics from se mn huh you guys should be looking my neighbor came walking out of his back yard with 12.5 pounds two days ago


----------

